# Portable track--different perspective



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I was reading the portable track threads and they got me to thinking. I know that's a dangerous thing, but hear me out.

What if instead of trying to make a small layout challenging, you were to take a 4x8 sheet of plywood and cut it into four even sections that are 2x4 (or make the sections all 3x5--but obviously you'd need more plywood).

So now you have four sections that you can work with. Using your track design software of choice (mine's graph paper and a pencil) you make four sections that will connect to each other at a specified point of each section. That way each section could be used in a different configuration to make different tracks. Using my uneducated brain and a piece of paper, that's about 20 different track configurations that I came up with. 

And if you need it to be smaller and only use two sections, you make the design work with two of the secions that would be "loops"

The sections can be connected together by short straight pieces just like modules on a portable model railroad layout.

Seems like it would work. I started thinking about this when the model railroader and slot car parts of my brain collided late last night as I was trying to go to sleep. It would work best with a two lane set up, but my preference would be four lanes since it would be going places so more people could race.

Any takers?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see something like this easily working with L&J track. Not sure if it would work with the newer style snap together tracks, though. Sadly, my brain can't come up with modular design tracks that easily..  But I like the concept!!! I'll throw another thought out there, since the idea is a portable track, a 2X2 framed rack can be assembled easy enough, and built around the parameters of your personal vehicle's storage space. The panels could slide onto "L" rails attached to the sides of this rack for transport. Want scenery on the panels, make the rails farther apart. You might be able to add for a couple extra panels, so you can pick and choose the course each day, or add additional straight section panels for those days when you have the extra room. 

The only other catch I would be afraid of (especially if I was doing the designing :lol would be making sure the continuity can't be screwed up. i can see me coming up with a design that leads to two dead shorted circuits.  Genius at track planning I'm not!! :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

"It can't possibly ever work, and even if you could get it to fit, it wouldn't be fun."

I heard that somewhere, which means it sounds like a good idea!
Modular designs are cool. Got any plans?


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

*Strak*

www,hoslotcarracing,com mentions a modular system called STrak. Have a look and see if this is any help
Mike:wave:


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Slotfire over in Germany does that very thing for 1/24 track. Not as small and portable but in modules that can join together in various combinations. It's expensive though!  The idea's easily adaptable to HO I'd have to think. Go here and take a look.

Todd


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Man, that slotfire link is pretty cool Todd. I like the concept of squeeze track in corners to even out the turn radius. I've thought about that type of thing if I could figure out how to do a cool sprint car or dirt track setup. Works well for a road course too though. Especially like the inner lane going to the outer lane to even some things up. Wish I could afford a routed track!

Anyway, I've not actually sat down and planned a modular layout out, but I think it may work. I'll see if I can come up with a track plan and post something up. Might just be a picture of a sketch, but it'll be something.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

You could do a modular track as money allows. Start with three modules, one for each end and a middle piece. Now you could race on that whilst saving up for more modules. Start with something basic and add the fancy bits later on. Give you time to plan things out as well, just make sure that the modules all line up when you're done. :thumbsup:

Good luck,

Todd



txronharris said:


> Man, that slotfire link is pretty cool Todd. I like the concept of squeeze track in corners to even out the turn radius. I've thought about that type of thing if I could figure out how to do a cool sprint car or dirt track setup. Works well for a road course too though. Especially like the inner lane going to the outer lane to even some things up. Wish I could afford a routed track!
> 
> Anyway, I've not actually sat down and planned a modular layout out, but I think it may work. I'll see if I can come up with a track plan and post something up. Might just be a picture of a sketch, but it'll be something.


----------

